#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Lisp - Πίνακας Συντεταγμένων για Διαγράμματα Κάλυψης (Δόμησης), Τοπογραφικά, Διανομές, κ.λπ.

## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## josif1976

Ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα συνάδελφε.

----------


## salkwsu03

ευχαριστώ πάρα πόλυ

----------


## Homer

Πολύ καλό....ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## JIM9X

Χρησιμοποιούσα το προηγούμενο μέχρι τώρα και με βοήθησε…. ευχαριστώ και για το νέο.

----------


## KostisX

Συγχαρητήρια! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## dfertaki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ συνάδερφε. Να σαι καλά.

----------


## dimliatsos

Πάρα πολύ καλό. Μπράβο

----------


## antoni$

Πολύ χρήσιμο, έχω εμπορικό πρόγραμμα - το δικό σου είναι καλύτερο!

----------



----------


## ageloshatzi

Συγχαρητήρια! Εξαιρετική δουλειά. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## stef 18

Μπράβο συνάδελφε, ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## KTSIM

Συγχαρητήρια!!! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

----------


## smith

Συγχαρητήρια! Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## sketch

Πολύ καλό! Ευχαριστώ

----------


## takisgal

@Νικόλας ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Το χρησιμοποίησα και είναι πολύ καλό!

----------


## TFGN21

ευχαριστω

----------


## billylinos

Ευχαριστώ! Είναι τέλειο!

----------


## ΒΟΥΛΟΥΜΑΝΟΣ ΓΡΗ

Δεν μου κατεβάζει το αρχείο excel και με πάει σε σελίδα σύνδεσης ενώ είμαι συνδεδεμένος!!!! Βάζω τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης και τίποτα!!!

----------


## giozaha

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

basipa

----------


## maria_g

Αρχικά να πώ συγχαρητήρια συνάδελφε εκπληκτική δουλειά! 
Επειτα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι παίζει με την γραμματοσειρά ξέρεις; 
Χρησιμοποιώ Autocad 2012. και ό,τι είναι σε γράμμα το βγάζει με ερωτηματικά. και η μόνη γραμματοσειρά που είναι διαθέσιμη στα properties είναι η standard. Ενώ έχω κι αλλες εννοείται περασμένες.  Αφού εκτελέσω την εντολή εννοω. Για single line text μιλάω πάντα. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων και ευχαριστούμε για την τόσο καλή δουλειά σου.

----------


## mkm

Kατέβασα το πρόγραμμα (lisp) αυτό  παρά το ότι έχω κάποια ρουτίνα από παλαιότερο (1999)πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιώ στο ΖWCAD 2015 και διαπίστωσα ότι δουλεύει πάρα πολύ καλά .Επιπλέον  έχει και προσαρμογή σε κλίμακα για τον πίνακα και τις κορυφές...Πολύ καλό !
Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό έχω κατεβάσει και το topo.zip αλλά δυσκολεύομαι στην λειτουργία του προφανώς διότι δεν ξέρω τις αντίστοιχες εντολές κλπ κλπ...Η προσπάθεια νομίζω θα αποδώσει και με αυτό .Πάρα πολύ καλή εργασία επίσης. Συγχαρητήρια στους συναδέλφους .

----------


## filapost

Ευχαριστώ! Είναι τέλειο!

----------


## jorgos

Καλημέρα , δεν μπορω να το εγκαταστησω..το κανω επικολληση στο φακελο του autocad KAI μετα δεν το τρεχει

----------


## KOSTASP

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## jim77

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο.

----------


## Civil0

Σ'ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ellemm

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!!

----------

